
Project Fi Now Supports Tablets and Internet-Only Devices - philip1209
http://www.androidpolice.com/2015/12/15/project-fi-now-supports-tablets-and-internet-only-devices-wont-charge-a-bogus-per-month-device-fee/
======
hchenji
So can we use it in a macbook somehow with a usb air interface?

------
maerF0x0
too bad its really flaky (in my experience on a great wifi connection and
nexus 6p)

